# עוד / יותר



## theunderachiever

od: I hear it used as more.  Why not yoter? For example.

מי רוצה עוד?
מי רוצה יותר?

Are both correct?  Are both identical?  What nuance am I missing?

Thank you much.


----------



## ranpinch

"od" means more, "yoter" dosen't stand alone should come "in compere to" it means "more than"
מי רוצה יותר? is wrong!!!


----------



## bazq

As mentioned by ranpinch, "יותר" is comparative ("more than"), whereas "עוד" is "additive" ("more of").
עוד is used in other constructions and meanings (mainly "still" - אני עוד שם = "I'm still there"), but it'll be best to leave it for now if you're a beginner as it's mostly colloquial Modern Hebrew, except for the "still" meaning.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## hadronic

If you know some French... יותר is like "plus", and עוד is mor like "encore".
אני צריך יותר אנשים, [FR] il faut plus de personnes, [ENG] I need more people
אני צריך עוד אנשים , [FR] il me faut encore des personnes / quelques personnes de plus, [ENG] I need some more people / some additional people.

עוד can sometimes be replaced by נוסף.

You can also combine them: הוא עוד יותר גדול , [FR] il est encore plus grand, [ENG] he is even taller.

In the negative :
אני לא רוצה יותר =  אני לא רוצה עוד    I don't want anymore / I don't want any longer.
אני עוד לא רוצה    I don't want yet.


----------



## ranpinch

"is used in other constructions and meanings (mainly "still" - אני עוד שם = "I'm still there")," usually we say "still there= עדיין שם"
עדיין= until this present time


----------



## origumi

The replies above are good, and yet in your specific example (of colloquial Hebrew) both mean practically the same.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, if someone wanted to tell someone, "You can't stay here any longer/anymore." would he say אתה לא יכול להשאר כאן יותר or אתה לא יכול להשאר כאן עוד?


----------



## Sharjeel72

theunderachiever said:


> od: I hear it used as more.  Why not yoter? For example.
> 
> מי רוצה עוד?
> מי רוצה יותר?
> 
> Are both correct?  Are both identical?  What nuance am I missing?
> 
> Thank you much.


The one with עוד is the correct one.


----------



## Abaye

Sharjeel72 said:


> The one with עוד is the correct one.


Up in the discussion there's relevant content that explains how both may be correct depending on context.


----------

